# mistico prelink

## skypjack

Eccomi qua, con una nuova domanda da ultimo arrivato desideroso di capire!!

Questa volta a farmi impazzire è prelink...

Presto detto, lanciandolo con: prelink -amfR, ottengo:

```
prelink: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python.bin: Could not find one of the dependencies

prelink: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python.bin: Could not find one of the dependencies
```

Ora, premesso che non ho la minima idea di cosa ciò voglia dire... Cosa vuol dire?

Spero qualcuno sappia illuminarmi...

Grazie!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

che manda una delle dipendenze  :Laughing: 

vuol dire che hai aggiornato qualcosa da cui quegli eseguibili dipendono, ma che l'eseguibile è rimsto linkato alla vecchia libreria, e non riconosce la nuova.

oppure vuol dire che hai rimosso le dipendenze

basta ricompilare per risolvere il problema

----------

## skypjack

Possibile sia dovuto al fatto che OO è un -bin?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Possibile sia dovuto al fatto che OO è un -bin?

 

potrebbe anche essere, ma quando viene generato il pacchetto binario, *dovrebbero* fare attenzione e mettersi al riparo da questi eventuali errori.

guarda cosa manca, con ldd

----------

## Luca89

credo sia possibilissimo, il pacchetto binario di openoffice spesso si ritrova con librerie mancanti.

----------

## skypjack

Oops...

Adesso ottengo:

```
prelink: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python.bin: Could not find one of the dependencies

prelink: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python.bin: Could not find one of the dependencies

prelink: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ is no longer hardlink to /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

Executing /sbin/init U

```

What is this?

----------

## skypjack

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi questo?

```

# prelink -amfR

prelink: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python.bin: Could not find one of the dependencies

prelink: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python.bin: Could not find one of the dependencies

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/ksolarwinds.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/glxgears: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/Xvfb: NOBITS section followed by non-NOBITS section in the same segment

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kfountain.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/keuphoria.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kwave.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kfiresaver.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kspace.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kpendulum.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/glxinfo: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/glmovie: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/Xnest: NOBITS section followed by non-NOBITS section in the same segment

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/krotation.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kgravity.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdesktop_lock: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/lqtplay: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/bin/lqtvrplay: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kflux.kss: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

prelink: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ is no longer hardlink to /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

Executing /sbin/init U

```

Ve ne sarei molto grato...

Da considerare che ho xorg instabile per motivi legati al supporto della scheda video...

Consigli? Pareri?

----------

